

Homework: New Research Suggests It May Be an Unnecessary Evil - mikeleeorg
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/alfie-kohn/homework-research_b_2184918.html

======
btilly
It should be noted that the article is written by Alfie Kohn, who has a number
of books on education. See <http://www.alfiekohn.org/books.htm> for the list,
and <http://www.alfiekohn.org/books/hm.htm> for one that is very, very
critical of homework.

His basic thesis points in that book are these:

1\. Homework is just extra practice. If practice is done right, it helps, if
done wrong it hurts.

2\. Studies do not find a simple correlation between homework and grades.
Increasing homework does increase the correlation between the parents'
socioeconomic status and grades, and the reason is that the likelihood of
correctly practicing homework depends on how well the home environment can
guarantee correct practice.

3\. There is a very direct correlation between homework, home conflict, and
children's dislike of school. In the absence of an academic benefit, these
negatives are very telling.

I've read the book. I found it compelling. But then again I disliked homework
back when I had to do it, and don't enjoy telling my son that he has to do
his.

